# How much minced garlic for venison bologna?



## Jeepinman99 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hello! I have a great venison bologna recipe, I want to add minced garlic to. Each batch is 15 lb. Does anyone have a suggestion of how much minced garlic I should add per batch? Below is the recipe I use.

7.5 lbs venison
7.5 lbs fatty pork shoulder
1 Cup tender quick
3 Cups non fat dry milk
1/2 Cup Crushed Red Pepper
3 Tbsp black pepper
1.5 Tbsp garlic powder
6 Tbsp ground Mustard
3 Tbsp accent
1.5 Tbsp onion powder
1.5 Cups brown sugar
3/4 cups king syrup


----------



## buzzy (Jan 5, 2020)

I don’t know about the garlic but that’s over twice the amount of TQ u need for 15# of meat.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 5, 2020)

buzzy said:


> I don’t know about the garlic but that’s over twice the amount of TQ u need for 15# of meat.



Isn't the amount of Tender Quick 1 tablespoon per pound?   In rough volume measurements, one cup equals 16 tablespoons, however it would be best to calculate the amount by weight in grams.



Jeepinman99 said:


> Hello! I have a great venison bologna recipe, I want to add minced garlic to. Each batch is 15 lb. Does anyone have a suggestion of how much minced garlic I should add per batch? Below is the recipe I use.



So, you will eliminate the garlic powder and substitute minced garlic?  Garlic is one ingredient that I typically increase when trying any new recipe ...  but in 15 pounds of sausage I would not use less than 3 or 4 teaspoons, and chances are I would begin with 2 tablespoons (6 teaspoons), then cook a test pattie.

Are you okay with that much MSG?  And what is king syrup?   I'm guessing it's  a typo for Karo since this recipe mirrors a recipe for hot dogs, and bologna is very close.


----------



## Jeepinman99 (Jan 5, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Isn't the amount of Tender Quick 1 tablespoon per pound?   In rough volume measurements, one cup equals 16 tablespoons, however it would be best to calculate the amount by weight in grams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I will leave out the garlic powder. I guess I should have said that I want to increase the garlic flavor. My my goal is to create a venison bologna that I would call "Garlic"vs the recipe above I would call "mild". My gut feeling is to add 1/4 cup of minced garlic but I don't want to over do it

The MSG amout seems okay to me, the floavor is good.

King syrup is a brand of dark corn syrup product.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 5, 2020)

The most garlic I use in any recipe (see below)  is 1/2 cup of minced per 10# of ground pork.  Again, I like heavy handed garlic, so keep that in mind.  Why don't you make your sausage in two stages... Make a 5# batch with an increased amount of garlic, then test it.  If it's where you want it, make 10# more.  If it's too light or strong, just adjust the garlic, then mix the 5# into the 10# and call it good. 

*Hot Italian Sausage for links or bulk.*
10 lb. pork butts (trim some of the fat)
1T cracked black pepper
3T kosher salt
5 t fennel seed
2 1/2 T crushed red peppers
½ C minced garlic
1 ¼ t thyme
1 ½ t crushed bay leaf
1 ½ t nutmeg
1 ½ t coriander
6 t sweet paprika
1 ½ C ice cold water

Coarse grind the pork, blend all ingredients, chill for several hours or overnight, then stuff.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 5, 2020)

The 1 TBS of TQ is for curing whole meats where it will be rinsed off later. 1 1/2 tsp. /# is to be used in ground meats where it will be left in. Plus no salt should be add to recipes than call for the proper amount of TQ since that is what carries the cure in TQ.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2020)

buzzy said:


> The 1 TBS of TQ is for curing whole meats where it will be rinsed off later. 1 1/2 tsp. /# is to be used in ground meats where it will be left in. Plus no salt should be add to recipes than call for the proper amount of TQ since that is what carries the cure in TQ.


Nice job buzzy .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2020)

Good job Buzzy

Me forget the meat I can eat just the garlic. Although the suggestion to make smaller batch and try then adjust in the next batch is a great idea. I find that 1/2 TBS TQ per 1 lb of meat in place of cure #1.
1/2 TBS = 1/4 oz.

Warren


----------



## Jeepinman99 (Jan 5, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Isn't the amount of Tender Quick 1 tablespoon per pound?   In rough volume measurements, one cup equals 16 tablespoons, however it would be best to calculate the amount by weight in grams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I will leave out the garlic powder. I guess I should have said that I want to increase the garlic flavor. My my goal is to create a venison bologna that I would call "Garlic"vs the recipe above I would call "mild". My gut feeling is to add 1/4 cup of minced garlic but I don't want to over do it

The MSG amout seems okay to me, the floavor is good.

King syrup is a brand of dark corn syrup product.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2020)

Buzzy Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 6, 2020)

buzzy said:


> The 1 TBS of TQ is for curing whole meats where it will be rinsed off later. 1 1/2 tsp. /# is to be used in ground meats where it will be left in. Plus no salt should be add to recipes than call for the proper amount of TQ since that is what carries the cure in TQ.



Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 6, 2020)

I’m glad to help out. I’ve received my share of help from here so I like to pass it on. Happy smoking!!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 6, 2020)

buzzy said:


> I’m glad to help out. I’ve received my share of help from here so I like to pass it on. Happy smoking!!



I only use TQ in one recipe (beef stick) that has ground meat, the others call for Cure #1. Everything else I use TQ for  is whole muscle meat.  I doubled checked my write-up for the beef stick and low and behold it has the 1.5 teaspoon per pound amount listed.


----------

